# Moving to Southern California



## Poorspecimen (Jan 1, 2012)

I will be moving to the Brea area in the very near future. Are there any cycling clubs and/or bike shops in this area that have weekly group rides?


----------



## quatre24 (Mar 18, 2008)

There is a few shops in that area. One is across the street from the Mall about not far from downtown Brea. There is Jax in Yorba Linda and Fullerton. A state college is near by so there other shops I can not think of their name now. Canyon Velo and Team Velocity are in the area. Great rides in the canyons and hills north of Brea. Flat to rolling to the south and west. East a liitle ways you have the SART and mountains.


----------



## quatre24 (Mar 18, 2008)

The shop in Brea not far from downtown across from the mall is Two Wheeler Dealer.


----------



## leathernek (Feb 25, 2007)

+1 on Two Wheeler Dealer. Tim, the owner, is a good guy who knows how to treat customers. They have group rides on Saturdays and/or Sundays.


----------

